# New EV Dealership in FL?



## Sparrow159 (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw this the other day from EV trading Post and was hoping someone might know if they are for real. The all electric store http://theallelectricsuperstore.com/More-Ev's.php has an all electric truck for $22K with some great features. Since I live in WA state I won't be checking them out any time soon.

Thanks,

Sparrow159


----------



## gravelydude (Sep 6, 2008)

I believe that this is Paul Liddle. Not the greatest reputation. Google his name, and see what others have said about him. A friend of mine in Fort Myers bought a Porsche Boxster from him. He is in litigation now.

JACK (Fort Myers, FL)


----------



## theguyed (Dec 4, 2010)

That site is gone


----------

